

Ask HN: Best Team Chat? - twog

Im looking for awesome team chat. I know campfire was the standard, has that changed?
======
taylorlapeyre
Our team simply uses IRC over freenode. Extremely simple, a multitude of great
clients (<http://www.codeux.com/textual/>), and completely multi-platform.
Most of all, it's free.

------
sidmitra
We've found Skype group chat feature is the simplest to use, and also shallow
on the curve since everyone already has an account.

The main issue is the lack of an API to do cool things like integrate with
jenkins, and other nifty things that hipchat etc. does.

------
hoggle
<https://hall.com> also supports WebRTC based video chatting and private
channels. GitHub hooks have been implemented but as of yet there isn't a
proper web API available.

It definitely seems interesting though.

Edit: if something slick on top of vanilla IRC would be sufficient you could
check out <https://grove.io> as well.

------
rubyrescue
HipChad is better than campfire in a number of ways. push and email
notifications, mobile clients. Easier to have group rooms and to send group
messages. lots of plugins.

Mobile clients are not great but are good enough.

------
ajtaylor
For our internal use, we use HipChat. We still use Skype occasionally, but
it's primarily for external contractors. HipChat ticks all the boxes for us,
so give it a try.

------
itamarb
KandanApp , the best opensource alternative for HipChat
<https://github.com/kandanapp/kandan>

------
ffumarola
We liked Hip Chat, but still needed to be on Skype for our clients... so we
ditched Hip Chat to only use one service.

------
jeffepp
<http://Hipchat.com> is the best, hands-down.

